# Imperial Flower Loaches at AK!



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

i just dropped by aquatic kingdom tonight.. they just got in a big shipment of imperial flower loaches (leptobotia elongata), tibet royal loaches (triplophysa siluroides), panda loaches (protomyzon pachychilus), a whack of various shrimp, and vermillion gobies (rhinogobius zhoui)!! some really rare stuff.. fyi to rare fish collectors and loach-lovers here..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

wow that red and white one is one heck of a cool looking fish  Will have to stop in tomorrow.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Imperial flower loaches are very aggressive fish!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know what the price was on the Tibet royal loaches was?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Anyone know what the price was on the Tibet royal loaches was?


Matt

When I went to check them out price was 199+ but the reason I left is that place is filthy and a ton of them were dead in the tanks. It was a shame to see that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

